# Another great day at the range.



## Cm1973 (May 9, 2016)

Hello all. Just put another 150 rounds through my g2. No problems to speak of yet. That puts the round count at just about 450. What a nice little shooter so far. I really do like it especially with a $300 price tag. Hopefully it keeps running this way. All the ammo ive been using is either umc 115 grain fmj or blaser brass 115 grain fmj if anyone was wondering. I will keep posting my results. Now its time to make a batch of home brew. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds like a successful day at the range, and that's always a good thing. Congrats on your new handgun!

MO


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the G2 is about the best Taurus has going on right now. Glad yours is running good.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Its a sub compact that handles and shoots like a bigger gun, most guns this small make you compromise when shooting it... Not this one!


----------

